# Help! Sami chewed through a wire!



## Gilfly (Nov 1, 2005)

I dont know how she managed to get through to itbut she she did. She nibble half way through the cord of mymobile phone charger.

Will she be ok? I tried searching other posts but all i could find was stories about bunnies eating wires.

Surely it cant be good for her to have eaten this?

I have been hand feeding her hay to help any blockages it might cause. 
I'm really worried and feel so stupid for her being able to get at the wire.

PLEASE HELP!

She only chewed it about 30mins ago. She seems fine. still worried though

-Gillian


----------



## Radar (Nov 1, 2005)

If she lived through the severing of the wire,she'll be fine. The only real danger is electrocution(although she would have to have her teeth into both of the bare wireswithin the cord at the same time to get ashock).

You may want to invest in some wire protectors -- plastic covers thatslip on over the wires. Next time she may not be solucky. And besides, replacing electronicsgets VERYexpensive.


PS: Cute bunny!


----------



## Gilfly (Nov 1, 2005)

that makes me feel better. I had been chargingmy phone....its not out all the time. all the other ones are covered.silly bun gave me such a fright.

thanks

-Gillian


----------



## Zee (Nov 1, 2005)

Be thankful it was only your charger.

I've had - my internet connection, my telephone, my stereo, charger, plus a few others all bitten through.

As Tina said, it can be expensive

Give you bun an extra hug and treat from me.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 1, 2005)

i've lost a phone charger as well as headphonesand a vcr. sometimes accidents happen. i'm sure your little one will beokay. hugs from me.

Nicole


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 1, 2005)

You're lucky - the phone chargers are relativelycheap. Wait until you've had two laptop power adapters at$100 a pop chewed through!


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had 2 fan cords chewed. Sage cameout unscathed, but Abby went into stasis. Watch out for thepoops over the next few days.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 1, 2005)

MeatHead chewed through my one and onlyearphones, chewed through my back masager too. But he is fine but younever know what may happen. Ever since he chewed my masager cord I havewent through the whole bedroom and house to make sure there is no loosewire. Now he can not get to them.


----------



## dootsmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Usually, they only chew through one side of thewire which doesn't harm them. It's when they bite through, orsomehow are able to touch both wires, that they get zapped.Chewing through one side will, at most, give a little tingle which Ihave come to the conclusion, they enjoy!!! Silly wabbits!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 1, 2005)

I lost a vacuum cleaner (it was cheaper to get anew one than replace the cord!) and my husband lost a $60 computercord. Those little boogers can get through cords in a flash!

Sami is adorable. I hope she's okay. 

Laura


----------



## Gilfly (Nov 1, 2005)

Seems like I'm lucky that this is the only cable she has managed to nibble!

She seems fine...pooping, peeing and eating as normal. Phew!

Thanks for your concern everyone.

-Gillian


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 1, 2005)

hee. My dad went out and bought thoseexpensive "Monster Cables" from the electronics store for his TV andusually the back of the TV is all blocked off, but the other day therewas a space and Cookie crawled in and had his little mouth on one ofthe cables just as my dad looked up. There was lots ofyelling.


----------

